# Odds 'n Ends hit and miss.



## HairyCannonball (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the first internal combustion engine I built, an Odds 'n Ends hit and miss built from Philip Duclos plans. I built this engine several years ago, these pictures were taken right after it was built. Since then It has run many hours at our local model engineering show. Some of you may have already seen these pictures as I posted them on the FloridaAME site also.


----------



## lee9966 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice looking!  The wood base looks great, as does the engine itself

Lee


----------

